
Palantir wins competition to build Army intelligence system - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/palantir-wins-competition-to-build-army-intelligence-system/2019/03/26/c6d62bf0-3927-11e9-aaae-69364b2ed137_story.html
======
mac01021
I'd like to know more about what a battlefield intelligence system _does_.

~~~
ghawk1ns
I interned for the contractor that had the original defense contract, it's
basically a suite of tools for intelligence gathering / aggregation and asset
tracking, among other things. It's mostly in the public domain, not as
nefarious as you'd expect

[https://asc.army.mil/web/portfolio-item/iews-
dcgs-a/](https://asc.army.mil/web/portfolio-item/iews-dcgs-a/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_Common_Ground_Syst...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_Common_Ground_System)

